# Speicherriegel egal welcher Slot?



## hobs (24. August 2008)

Hab da nochmal ne Frage ich habe das Asus P5Q und nen Q9550 drauf mit ner Geforce GTX260 und 4GB Ram von Corsair also 2 2Gb Riegel.
Jetzt sind auf dem Mainboard vier Slots für Speicher und zwar A1undA2 nebeneinander und B1 und B2 nebeneinander. Jedoch ist A1 und B1 gelb und A2 und B2 schwarz. 
Soll ich jetzt meinen Speicher in A1 und A2 stecken oder in A1 und B1 oder ist das völlig egal.?
Möchte nicht übertakten oder sowas.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2008)

hobs am 24.08.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab da nochmal ne Frage ich habe das Asus P5Q und nen Q9550 drauf mit ner Geforce GTX260 und 4GB Ram von Corsair also 2 2Gb Riegel.
> Jetzt sind auf dem Mainboard vier Slots für Speicher und zwar A1undA2 nebeneinander und B1 und B2 nebeneinander. Jedoch ist A1 und B1 gelb und A2 und B2 schwarz.
> Soll ich jetzt meinen Speicher in A1 und A2 stecken oder in A1 und B1 oder ist das völlig egal.?
> Möchte nicht übertakten oder sowas.



A1 & B1 wg. Dual Channel (auch B2 wäre möglich - sieh aber nicht so schön aus   )


----------



## hobs (24. August 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 24.08.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hobs am 24.08.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist Dualchannel und was passiert wenn ich die in A1und A2 stecke wo sind die Vor-bzw. Nachteile?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2008)

Einfach mal nach "Dualchannel" googeln ! Ist nicht so schwer !


----------



## bierchen (24. August 2008)

Bei aktiviertem Dualchannel verdoppelt sich die Speicherbandbreite. In der Praxis hast Du damit ein leichtes Geschwindigkeitsplus, das jedoch von der Anwendung abhängt. 

Von daher sollte man, wenn möglich die Riegel schon so stecken, dass Dualchannel aktiv ist. Wie Du sie dafür stecken musst, muss im Mainboard-Handbuch erklärt sein.


----------

